# differant finish



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I was fed up with just staining and varnishing, so i thought i,d try something differant, i sanded my pocket slingshot then painted it black, waited for it to dry then sanded it then stained it, im not going to varnish it cos it looks nice the way it is and feel nice, i also put my rings what i use on the top, cheers jeff


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

I like it











shot in the foot said:


> I was fed up with just staining and varnishing, so i thought i,d try something differant, i sanded my pocket slingshot then painted it black, waited for it to dry then sanded it then stained it, im not going to varnish it cos it looks nice the way it is and feel nice, i also put my rings what i use on the top, cheers jeff


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Are those just rings just screw in, if not how are they attached and how do they hold up to the strain of shooting? Nice looking sling shot too!!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Are those just rings just screw in, if not how are they attached and how do they hold up to the strain of shooting? Nice looking sling shot too!!


They are the screw in type, i put glue on and just twist them in, ive never had one pull out yet, ive got a sligshot ive been using for years with strong bands with no trouble, 
ps. i wasnt going to varnish it but changed my mind, it looks ever better ha ha , jeff


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow. What a terrific frame you made there, shot!!! Nice finish technique!!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I like the finish and the slingshot.
Martin


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Cheers everyone, ive just got some glitter paint mite make a bonny one tomorrow, ha ha, jeff


----------



## foreigner (Jan 16, 2010)

That's a nice slingshot! I love the finish too.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Handsome!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Jeff, it's got that Old weather beaten barn door appearance that is so desired by woodworkers. Pretty cool Bud! Flatband


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Very rustic looking...well done!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

It looks rough but feel very smooth, it looks better than the photos, im going to try a crackled paint finish, next week, its all the Forums fault, i was happy with my old bits of tree with no varnish and just a bit of sandpaper over it, ive got the bug now, ha ha , jeff


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Old school square bands would look so right on that design.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Old school square bands would look so right on that design.


I have just sanded it again and put 20 coats of varnish on it, it is very smooth to the touch but still has the weathered look, i have also put the thin tubes on, which i am starting to love, it looks a lot better now, and has a glass like look to it with the varnish, jeff


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I like it ! Looks like it has been around for years.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

shot in the foot said:


> Old school square bands would look so right on that design.


I have just sanded it again and put 20 coats of varnish on it, it is very smooth to the touch but still has the weathered look, i have also put the thin tubes on, which i am starting to love, it looks a lot better now, and has a glass like look to it with the varnish, jeff








[/quote]
I have been playing around with a handmade slingshot and like you I varnished it and it also felt rough after one coat.After reading your post of applying 20 coats of varnish to get a smooth finish I really thought about getting a smooth finish a different way.And decided to use wet and dry very fine sandpaper.So wet the paper gave it a sand applied another coat of varnish and was very surprised at the finish it is like glass, very smooth and shiny after just two coats I was very impressed I hope this is of use to you.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Old school square bands would look so right on that design.


I have just sanded it again and put 20 coats of varnish on it, it is very smooth to the touch but still has the weathered look, i have also put the thin tubes on, which i am starting to love, it looks a lot better now, and has a glass like look to it with the varnish, jeff








[/quote]
I have been playing around with a handmade slingshot and like you I varnished it and it also felt rough after one coat.After reading your post of applying 20 coats of varnish to get a smooth finish I really thought about getting a smooth finish a different way.And decided to use wet and dry very fine sandpaper.So wet the paper gave it a sand applied another coat of varnish and was very surprised at the finish it is like glass, very smooth and shiny after just two coats I was very impressed I hope this is of use to you.
[/quote]

I couldnt sand it right down cos of the finish, its painted then stained, if i had sanded it too much you take too much paint off, i like the old look, jeff


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

shot in the foot said:


> Old school square bands would look so right on that design.


I have just sanded it again and put 20 coats of varnish on it, it is very smooth to the touch but still has the weathered look, i have also put the thin tubes on, which i am starting to love, it looks a lot better now, and has a glass like look to it with the varnish, jeff








[/quote]
I have been playing around with a handmade slingshot and like you I varnished it and it also felt rough after one coat.After reading your post of applying 20 coats of varnish to get a smooth finish I really thought about getting a smooth finish a different way.And decided to use wet and dry very fine sandpaper.So wet the paper gave it a sand applied another coat of varnish and was very surprised at the finish it is like glass, very smooth and shiny after just two coats I was very impressed I hope this is of use to you.
[/quote]

I couldnt sand it right down cos of the finish, its painted then stained, if i had sanded it too much you take too much paint off, i like the old look, jeff
[/quote]
I was not removing the varnish and sanding the wood anymore just smoothing down the varnish it was a very fine snd wet sandpaper and rubbed it lightly it did not take much.I dont think it would have altered your look on the paintwork


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Old school square bands would look so right on that design.


I have just sanded it again and put 20 coats of varnish on it, it is very smooth to the touch but still has the weathered look, i have also put the thin tubes on, which i am starting to love, it looks a lot better now, and has a glass like look to it with the varnish, jeff








[/quote]
I have been playing around with a handmade slingshot and like you I varnished it and it also felt rough after one coat.After reading your post of applying 20 coats of varnish to get a smooth finish I really thought about getting a smooth finish a different way.And decided to use wet and dry very fine sandpaper.So wet the paper gave it a sand applied another coat of varnish and was very surprised at the finish it is like glass, very smooth and shiny after just two coats I was very impressed I hope this is of use to you.
[/quote]

I couldnt sand it right down cos of the finish, its painted then stained, if i had sanded it too much you take too much paint off, i like the old look, jeff
[/quote]
I was not removing the varnish and sanding the wood anymore just smoothing down the varnish it was a very fine snd wet sandpaper and rubbed it lightly it did not take much.I dont think it would have altered your look on the paintwork
[/quote]

Ok cheers, shoots nice, feels like rubber ha ha, got a rat with it this morning, if i dont get a clean kill i could aways hit it with the thing, with the weight of all the varnish ha ha, jeff


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a real nice looking slingshot, Jeff. I have picked up some eye bolts and am going to use them myself.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

shot in the foot said:


> Old school square bands would look so right on that design.


I have just sanded it again and put 20 coats of varnish on it, it is very smooth to the touch but still has the weathered look, i have also put the thin tubes on, which i am starting to love, it looks a lot better now, and has a glass like look to it with the varnish, jeff








[/quote]
I have been playing around with a handmade slingshot and like you I varnished it and it also felt rough after one coat.After reading your post of applying 20 coats of varnish to get a smooth finish I really thought about getting a smooth finish a different way.And decided to use wet and dry very fine sandpaper.So wet the paper gave it a sand applied another coat of varnish and was very surprised at the finish it is like glass, very smooth and shiny after just two coats I was very impressed I hope this is of use to you.
[/quote]

I couldnt sand it right down cos of the finish, its painted then stained, if i had sanded it too much you take too much paint off, i like the old look, jeff
[/quote]
I was not removing the varnish and sanding the wood anymore just smoothing down the varnish it was a very fine snd wet sandpaper and rubbed it lightly it did not take much.I dont think it would have altered your look on the paintwork
[/quote]

Ok cheers, shoots nice, feels like rubber ha ha, got a rat with it this morning, if i dont get a clean kill i could aways hit it with the thing, with the weight of all the varnish ha ha, jeff
[/quote]
Lucky you I go down to the river walking the dog two to three times a week and keep an eye out for pigeons or rats and have never seen a rat.I know they are their because I used to fish down here and saw plenty, as for pigeons I swear they look out for me as every time I go they are never any but when the wife goes alone their out flying around frustrated.


----------

